# Nano Co2 set up first cylinder change



## Ka7ybee (19 Mar 2021)

Hello
I have had my first nano co2 set up since last December. 
I have been over cautious with the whole thing and have only allowed a little co2 into the tank. Approx 1 bubble every 5-6 seconds...meaning the check solution has only ever been blue rather than green.
I am also concerned about the first cylinder change over. 
I haven't been able to weigh the cylinder at the start, so can't judge it that way.
I feel like I need more guidance (or to go back to non-co2 like I have been since 2003!)
Any further suggestions or help would be appreciated. 
My previous post was Dec 2020.
Cheers everyone
KaZ


----------



## Kevin Eades (20 Mar 2021)

No need to be too cautious as with a nano system you haven't got too much risk when changing compared to a big bottle. Once the gauge reads empty just unscrew. Keep you hand clear of the joint incase there is a small glass escape. Screw the new bottle in quickly so the canister seals as it is pierced. Check bubble count and you're done. I would say if you run your drop checker blue then there is no point of the co2. Up your Bubble count. The checker can be darker green if you are worried about stock but mine is lime green with a slight yellow hint and all my tanks occupants are happy in the two high energy tanks I have. Just keep an eye on the fish when you make adjustments. They will react quicker than the drop checker if something is up. Be brave and you'll see a great effect from the co2


----------



## Ka7ybee (20 Mar 2021)

Aw, Kevin,  that is indeed, sound advice. Thank you so much. Yes, I realised that with the blue drop checker. I will endeavour to succeed. Thanks again.


----------



## Kevin Eades (20 Mar 2021)

Ka7ybee said:


> Aw, Kevin,  that is indeed, sound advice. Thank you so much. Yes, I realised that with the blue drop checker. I will endeavour to succeed. Thanks again.


I started my aquascape journey about a year ago and was also worried with co2. But when you get used to it it's pretty simple and easy to use. If you have concerns people here have great knowledge and will steer you right.


----------

